# Sorbitol



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I notice a lot of electrolyte tablets use sorbitol insteard of sugar.
What are the risks?


----------



## apatron (Feb 9, 2010)

it is a naturally occuring sugar alcohol. too much and it acts as a laxitive. It can also contribute to irritable bowel syndrome and cause diarrhea, but in moderation no real risks. It is just a lower calorie sweetener.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Potassium deficiency is a factor in causing lactic acid cramps and can also exaggerate the effects of not ingesting enough sodium. Muscles and nerves are activated by electrolyte activity between interstitial fluid and inter cellular fluid.


----------



## i_am_robert (Nov 20, 2011)

Look for cane sugar as a sweetener.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

If you manage to eat a *looot* you'll crap your pants 

It is great for your camelbak - no sticky mess.


----------



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Susceptible folks get gas with cramps if they ingest it on a regular basis.


----------

